# pets at home dog grooming stylist interview



## scarlet dreams (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi guys.
I have a interview tomorrow with pets at home for a dog grooming stylist position. 
I am a newly qualified dog groomer but I still feel very inexperienced with the course only taking 3 weeks to complete I don't feel this is long enough to train as there are so many other breeds I wished I could of groomed in my time there. 
I'm just wondering whether anyone has had an interview with pets at home for the stylist position and what it involves. I was told to dress casual as I'd have to groom a dog. But I'm worried it may be a breed I haven't done yet and won't know what to do.
Also wondering if after the practical interview there will be a sit down formal interview and what this involves? 
I feel really unprepared but at the same time I'm fully qualified on paper and feel like the next step is to get a job and gain experience and further in house training they offer with the job.
Hope someone can help

Thanks in advance


----------



## StrawberryBlonde (May 27, 2015)

Hi, I haven't got much advice to offer as I am not a Pets at Home employee or dog groomer but I wanted to say good luck! 
I can see why you'd be feeling underprepared, especially as there's a practical element to it BUT you'll do fine! You could always scan over some youtube clips on specific breed grooming but tbh I don't think they're going to give you a bichon or a beardie at this stage, it has to be a common breed so each interviewee is on equal footing. 
I would expect there to be a 'proper' interview so prepare for competency based Q's. :Happy Let us know how you get on x


----------



## scarlet dreams (Jan 11, 2016)

StrawberryBlonde said:


> Hi, I haven't got much advice to offer as I am not a Pets at Home employee or dog groomer but I wanted to say good luck!
> I can see why you'd be feeling underprepared, especially as there's a practical element to it BUT you'll do fine! You could always scan over some youtube clips on specific breed grooming but tbh I don't think they're going to give you a bichon or a beardie at this stage, it has to be a common breed so each interviewee is on equal footing.
> I would expect there to be a 'proper' interview so prepare for competency based Q's. :Happy Let us know how you get on x


Thankyou ☺ it's difficult to prepare for the questions as they could be so varied but I am having a read up through my old coursework to refresh on things. I'm not very good at interviews as my nerves get the better of me but fingers crossed!


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

I worked for pets at home for two years (fun fact!) and did a stint as a trainee groomer. The training (unlike in most of the rest of the business) was extensive and thorough and I was really impressed. It's worth a crack. As much as I'm not a pets at home advocate, I have worked for far worse companies. Good luck.


----------



## Meladien (Jan 17, 2016)

Hey I would love to work with your dog plz contact


----------

